
Five Pitfalls to Avoid When Outsourcing Software Development - mxschumacher
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/10/01/pitfalls-avoid-outsourcing-software-development
======
haasted
What's happening to Stackoverflow? This reads like an advertorial? Are they
going the "Forbes route" with lending out their solid brand to contributors
with agendas?

------
taksintikk
Looks like suspicious guest post spam

